# Rock Island Armory?



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this company and their 1911?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

No personal experience but all I have heard has been pretty good,check out www.m1911.org they have a RIA section you can go thru...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I bought 1 and it has been great no problems POA right on, handles fmj.jhp,lead, and swc without a jam.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had mine for almost 3 years. It has been a great shooter. after about 5000 rounds of all kinds of ammo, i haven't had a single hiccup! The parts are all interchangeable with series 70 parts. I have out shot many kimber _owners _with it. And best of all, I paid $360 out the door for it!

However, The stigma of having "a lesser gun" has gotten to me. I work part time at a gun store and everybody makes fun of it, no matter how well it shoots.

Somebody made me an offer that i can't refuse for it. A man wants to trade me a Marlin 336c 30-30 AND $200 for it. Since I need a deer gun and christmas money and I don't shoot it that often due to the price of ammo I am gunna go for it.

All in all, dollar for dollar it is a great gun! If you don't care what people will say, go for it.


----------



## sky soldier (Nov 25, 2006)

I got my Mid Size from Santa last year and have put over six hundred rounds through it to date and I am very happy with it. I had a couple of FTRB's in the beginning but now that everything has smoothed out it hasn't happened in the last few hundred rounds.
The best part is the customer service. Ivan will make sure you're happy.
I believe it is the best value on the market for an entry level 1911.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you put a aftermarket barrel bushing on it to tighten things up, It will out shoot a lot of high end 1911's. Check out Wilson Combat parts!


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a chrome one in 38super. Love it. It has functioned flawlessly so far.


----------

